# Error code 0 when copying, transferring



## Trainer Deb (Jun 5, 2008)

We use iMacs in the mac lab at our college. These are new this year and run leopard with FCP studio. When our students are trying to copy over footage/media from desktop to their ext hard drives they can't and are getting an error code 0 (zero). The  imacs are formatted to work within our organisations network system however we aren't loggin onto that or working through the network when they are using them in the lab.

I'm not an editor or the Tec head that set them up so if you need more info let me know what and I will go and ask the right person.
Thanks.


----------



## be_productions (Jun 6, 2008)

i'm having the same problem with iMovie events on a MacBook Pro, not all but just some.  i restarted the computer, same result.  i downloaded the s/w update to 10.5.3, same result.  any solutions?


----------



## be_productions (Jun 16, 2008)

found the solution...FORMAT THE EXTERNAL HARD DRIVE!  Under Applications, execute the Disk Utility...take it from there.


----------

